# Help with Sound [Solved]

## jazzbassoon

Hello everyone,

I have tried and tried but cannot seem to get sound to work. It randomly started working once, but now it stopped again and I don't know why. What information do you need? My computer is an acer cb3-131 chromebook.Last edited by jazzbassoon on Sat Mar 21, 2020 3:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jazzbassoon,

We need to see the content of /proc/asound/devices so we can see all your sound devices.

We need to know which output you would like to use, analogue or digital. (Speakers or HDMI)

The output of 

```
lspci -nnk
```

 will be good.

If its a USB headset, the output of 

```
lsusb
```

 would be good too.

----------

## jazzbassoon

Here it is from lspci -nnk

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series SoC Transaction Register [8086:0f00] (rev 0e)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series SoC Transaction Register [8086:0f31]

   Kernel driver in use: iosf_mbi_pci

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display [8086:0f31] (rev 0e)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display [8086:0f31]

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx, Celeron N2000 Series USB xHCI [8086:0f35] (rev 0e)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx, Celeron N2000 Series USB xHCI [8086:0f35]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller [8086:0f04] (rev 0e)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller [8086:0f04]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor E3800 Series PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:0f48] (rev 0e)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Power Control Unit [8086:0f1c] (rev 0e)

01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086:08b1] (rev bb)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 [8086:c070]

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

I'm trying to use the internal speakers, not the HDMI output.

Here is aplay -l

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: bytmax98090 [byt-max98090], device 0: Audio HiFi-0 []

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA Intel PCH], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

Also my /etc/asound.conf

```

defaults.pcm.!card 0

defaults.pcm.!device 0

```

Pretty sure I've unmuted everything in alsamixer

----------

## jazzbassoon

Also figured that kernel config would be important. This is everything set from cat .config | grep SND

```

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK_INPUT_DEV=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_MIDI_EVENT=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_MIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_ALOOP=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_COMPONENT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_TOPLEVEL=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST_FIRMWARE=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_HASWELL=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BAYTRAIL=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI_INTEL_MATCH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_MACH=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BYT_MAX98090_MACH=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALC5623=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98090=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TS3A227E=m

CONFIG_SND_X86=y

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jazzbassoon,

 *Quote:*   

> Pretty sure I've unmuted everything in alsamixer

 

That would be a problem.

Your sound card can work at the 44.1kHz sample rate used by most audio stored on your PC or the 48kHz used by HDMI.

However, it can't do both at the name time. When you unmute both, the sound card does HDMI only, which is not what you want.

Any mute switches with S/PDIF or IEC in their names must remain muted.

Something similar can happen if you have a headphone control too.

If that's unmuted, the speakers are muted.

The top left of the AlsaMixer screen looks like

```
┌─────────────────────

│ Card: HDA ATI HDMI  

│ Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI 
```

What chip do you have?

snd-hda-intel does not always get the wiring detection right and sometimes needs a module parameter to make it work.

----------

## jazzbassoon

Ok I muted the HDMI stuff which is on a different card I think. My alsamixer has PulseAudio as the chip and the card. Is that the problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jazzbassoon,

PulseAudio is a wrapper around alsa. It can get in the way when alsa isn't working.

Leaving HDMI on a card you don't want to to use for analogue audio is fine.

Leaving digital outputs on the card you want to use is not.

It doesn't matter if you have the external digital sound connectors, the chips are usually common, so the functionality will be there, ever if its not wired to the outside.

Removing PulseAudio while we sort this may help.

----------

## jazzbassoon

Is that like emerge --remove pulseaudio or just kill pulseaudio? or disable it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jazzbassoon,

Just ripping in out is a bad this as anything that depends on pulse will be broken.

```
equery d pulseaudio
```

shows that pulseaudio is optional everywhere except www-plugins/google-talkplugin.

The right way to do this is add -pulseaudio to your USE flags in make.conf.

Then 

```
emerge -uDNav @world
```

 so that USE=-pulseaudio takes effect.

Lastly, with nothing requiring pulseaudio, 

```
emerge -c pulseaudio
```

will remove it, providing portage agrees that nothing needs it.

Having said all that, sound does not work anyway, so ripping out pulse may be informative.

```
emerge -C pulseaudio
```

Will do that - portage won't check and will leave broken things behind.

However, alsa does not use pulse, so for diagnostics it may not matter.

You can always put pulse back if you want to too.

There is a quick way to do that.

While you still have pulseaudio installed, do 

```
quickpkg pulseaudio
```

That saves a binary of your pulseaudio install.

You reinstall the binary with 

```
emerge -K1av  pulseaudio
```

----------

## jazzbassoon

Alright so I had lots of stuff that needed pulse, including qtwebengine that took almost 3 days to compile... So I quickpkg it and removed it

Still no sound, alsamixer has the card as byt-max98090, but no chip.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jazzbassoon,

Post a screenshot. (text) of alsamixer now.

Put it between code tags to preserve the formatting.

Put your kernel .config file onto a pastebin. wgetpaste can help there.

We need it all, unfiltered. Settings that are off are as important as settings that are on.

----------

## jazzbassoon

```

┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.2.1 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: byt-max98090                                                                                                                                                                                  F1:  Help               │

│ Chip:                                                                                                                                                                                               F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                                                                                                            F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Headphone [dB gain: -31.00, -31.00]                                                                                                                                                           Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│     ┌──┐              ┌──┐              ┌──┐     ┌──┐              ┌──┐              ┌──┐                                         ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                       ┌──┐                       ┌──┐     │

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     →

│     │  │              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│              │▒▒│                                         │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │

│     ├──┤     ┌──┐     └──┘     ┌──┐     └──┘     └──┘     ┌──┐     └──┘     ┌──┐     └──┘     ┌──┐   High Per  64*fs     ┌──┐     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘    0.5ms     1:1      └──┘     ┌──┐     1:1      └──┘     │

│     │MM│     │MM│              │MM│                       │OO│              │OO│              │OO│                       │OO│                                                                    │MM│                       │

│     └──┘     └──┘              └──┘                       └──┘              └──┘              └──┘                       └──┘                                                                    └──┘                       │

│    22<>22             100               100     27<>27             100               100                                           73       38       73       38                        100                        100      │

│  <Headphon>Headphon Headphon Headphon Headphon Speaker  Speaker  Speaker  Speaker  Speaker  Playback ADC High ADC Over ADC Quan   ADCL   ADCL Boo   ADCR   ADCR Boo ALC Atta ALC Comp ALC Comp ALC Enab ALC Expa ALC Expa   │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

│                                                                                                                                                                                                                             │

└─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘                                                                                                                                                                                       

 
```

and https://pastebin.com/v6JANW2k

I think that's right. Never done a pastebin before

----------

## Jaglover

See those arrows in right side? This means there is more. You can see them all in amixer output.

----------

## jazzbassoon

https://pastebin.com/FFvNhWNU for the amixer output

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jazzbassoon,

I've seen a sound system like that once before, on my arm64 chromebook.

It was a problem to get to work too. 

Its a mtk-rt5650 card rather than your  byt-max98090.  I'll compare control names and settings but not tonight.

----------

## jazzbassoon

Yeah it does seem like some things are a little more picky with these chromebooks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jazzbassoon,

This looks interesting ... https://github.com/GalliumOS/galliumos-baytrail/blob/master/usr/share/alsa/ucm/byt-max98090/HiFi.conf

The control names don't match your control names though, so you can't use that file as is.

----------

## jazzbassoon

So I got it working it seems. I went back to the kernel config and added some more codecs and probably more hardware modules than I needed. But after doing that, my soundcard changed from a bytmax98090 to a chtmax98090. I guess this is really a cherrytrail instead of a baytrail? Once I changed my asoundrc accordingly it worked! I guess next I'll reinstall pulseaudio and see if that messes things up.

----------

## jazzbassoon

Got pulse going again and everything seems to be working correctly. It is very soft though. Are there any tricks to boost that?

----------

## Ant P.

Somewhere in that enormous list of controls there must be one or two that affect the volume. I see a few EQ controls in there, maybe they're set to 0 instead of 50%.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jazzbassoon,

Check your settings against the list in the link I posted.

The common settings are 

```
      cset "name='Left Speaker Mixer Left DAC Switch' on"

      cset "name='Right Speaker Mixer Right DAC Switch' on"

      cset "name='Digital EQ 3 Band Switch' off"

      cset "name='Digital EQ 5 Band Switch' off"

      cset "name='Digital EQ 7 Band Switch' off"

      cset "name='Biquad Switch' off"

      cset "name='Filter Mode' Music"

      cset "name='ADC Oversampling Rate' 0"

      cset "name='DMIC Mux' DMIC"

      cset "name='MIC2 Mux' IN34"

      cset "name='MIC2 Volume' 10"

      cset "name='MIC2 Boost Volume' 0"

      cset "name='ADCR Boost Volume' 4"

      cset "name='ADCL Boost Volume' 4"

      cset "name='ADCR Volume' 11"

      cset "name='ADCL Volume' 11"

      cset "name='Headphone Volume' 10"

      cset "name='Speaker Volume' 10"

      cset "name='Speaker Left Mixer Volume' 3"

      cset "name='Speaker Right Mixer Volume' 3"

      cset "name='Record Path DC Blocking' on"

      cset "name='Playback Path DC Blocking' on"

      cset "name='Headphone Left Switch' off"

      cset "name='Headphone Right Switch' off"

      cset "name='Headphone Switch' off"

      cset "name='Speaker Left Switch' off"

      cset "name='Speaker Right Switch' off"

      cset "name='Ext Spk Switch' off"

      cset "name='Headset Mic Switch' off"

      cset "name='Int Mic Switch' off"
```

Your control names have the final ' Switch' or ' Volume' missing from their names.

For speakers you also need 

Headphones off

```
      cset "name='Headphone Left Switch' off"

      cset "name='Headphone Right Switch' off"

      cset "name='Headphone Switch' off"
```

and Speakers On

```
      cset "name='Speaker Left Switch' on"

      cset "name='Speaker Right Switch' on"

      cset "name='Ext Spk Switch' on"
```

Its possible that you are listening to the crosstalk between two outputs.

That does manually what alsa-ucm would do with that file. However its not included in media-libs/alsa-ucm-conf.

----------

## jazzbassoon

Well I think it's as loud as they'll get. I also may have damaged the speakers a few weeks ago. I was turning everything up in alsamixer and smelled some burning smells. My right speaker doesn't work at all, so I'm just dealing with the left speaker. It very well could be damaged too. But I have an external speaker I tested with and it worked great. Thanks again for all the help!

----------

